
How Long Can a Spinoff Like ‘Better Call Saul’ Last? - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-long-can-a-spinoff-like-better-call-saul-last/
======
venomsnake
I think that he misses a subtle point. A lot of the failed spin offs were
crap. So he must explore also the failure of new shows to the failure rate of
spin offs to give better idea.

